# Glen Lyon Coffee Roasters



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Was really please today to discover Fiona from Glen Lyon Roasters, an artisan micro-roaster based in Highland Perthshire, selling her wares at a farmers market near Aberfeldy.... especially as that's where we are hoping to move to and open our cafe.

Thought I'd give them a namecheck on here in case anyone wants to try her work. I'll be ordering some once my current order from James Gourmet runs out.

http://www.glenlyoncoffee.co.uk


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks Mike

You may also wish to point her towards the Roasters area which will be a little more active shortly too


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

We've been enjoying some of her Colombian Bucaramanga for the past few days. Very tasty stuff.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

How things change in the glen, a coffee roaster no less. When I was a kid in the 60`s, one of my "uncles" (a real uncles best mate) was the gamekeeper on the estate there and my first Rhodesian Ridgeback came from a farm there in the early 80`s.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

DonRJ said:


> my first Rhodesian Ridgeback came from a farm there in the early 80`s.


Is that the pooch that hunts lions?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It's a beautiful glen. We looked at a house for sale up there the other week. Maybe Fiona and I can make it a bit of a coffee hub in that area.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but my brother just e-mailed me to compliment the Glen Lyon roast he bought in a new food shop which has opened on the Royal Mile in Edinburgh (a good shop in amongst all the cheap tat gift shops). I recall seeing this roaster mentioned on the forum.

I've looked at the Glen Lyon website and think a wee purchase of the Rwandan could be on the books once my current stock of beans runs out.

Is your cafe open yet Mike? Now that we finally have a summer I fancy a wee drive up that way. May even take the mid-life crisis car (TR6)!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If you don't mind I'll show your comments to Fiona - she'll be absolutely thrilled







She's been working on her roast style lately and is really pleased with the results she's getting from ending the roast slightly lighter. They have an online shop now on their recently updated website (which is a very nice little site IMHO) if you're not in Edinburgh often. I recommend the Finca Santa Clara (Guatemala).

It's great having Fiona on my doorstep - we can get together and talk coffee bollocks for hours whilst everyone else looks on all puzzled.

At Habitat Cafe the builders are finally kicking off on Monday, I hope, which means we should be able to open around the first week of September. So frustrated that it is taking so long, but it has taken this long for me to properly spec out the commercial kitchen, make sure we are meeting building regs, fire regs (over £1000 on emergency lighting... what a pain the arse), etc. But the good news is we're buying equipment and furniture now, so it won't be long! September is nice up here anyway - still Summer.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> If you don't mind I'll show your comments to Fiona - she'll be absolutely thrilled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever get round to choosing which grinders to upgrade to? Will definitely give Glen Lyon a go, thanks for the recommendation Mike.

Have you tried the Spring espresso blend from Glen Lyon? At £9 for 500g seems like good value.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Compak K10. I have a good price for two. Sadly can only afford one!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I havent tried the latest incarnation of it yet, Mark. Fiona was planning to come and test it on the Faema with different brewing parameters last week but got caught up.


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

Mike,

Happy for you to pass on my remarks to Fiona. I'll get order in to her in next few weeks. I may break out and buy a coffee which isnt African.

I remember going to school camp at a place called Doonans (correct spelling?) in Aberfeldy. Jings, that wasnt yesterday! I think Aberfeldy is nearish to Killin - used to go to BB camp there each year. On a nostalgia trip here! Point is, fantastic part of the country.


----------

